# Over the air antenna



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looking for indoor antenna that works well. I usually can the tv service in the summer but would like to get ota broadcasts. Hate to waste money when the programming is weak and we can be out having fun in the sun. Can't watch movies all the time. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you tried... www.tvfool.com ? I went to their site recently and saw what was available fr me to watch. I then ordered a Wineguard antenna for our roof. My main goal was to cut the cable bill. We now have the network channels and a few others that we will watch (even though we get 33 channels) in HD for free. We saved $90 a month on our cable bill and our investment in the antenna was less than $200. The picture looks better than it ever did with cable or when we had DTV.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I placed a $30 Winegard antenna in my attic and it picks up the local HDTV OTA signals fine.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

No but I will look into it thanks. But really looking for a indoor antenna just spent 9000 on new roof nothing touches the roof. Maybe able to put one in attic we left extra space when we ran the electric up there.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

B- one said:


> No but I will look into it thanks. But really looking for a indoor antenna just spent 9000 on new roof nothing touches the roof. Maybe able to put one in attic we left extra space when we ran the electric up there.


When you look at the site you will see how hard or easy it will be to get the signal for you. You might be able to get away with a small indoor antenna or at the most a antenna in the attic. I had no choice as we have mountains on all four sides of the house plus we have no attic. I have used powered indoor antennas in the past with no problem (at a dif location). If it turns out you need a outside antenna you could always mount it to the chimney that way you don't damage your roof in any way.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

When you get your results from TVFool... Post up a link so others can help you make a decision. With a indoor antenna you can always return it if it doesn't do what you want.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Not good at linking stuff I only work with an I phone. Wife has computer and I leave it alone she stays away from HT setup. Fair enough for me, looks like a winegard MS 2002 Metrostar VHF / UHF amplified omni directional antenna would be best bet. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

B- one said:


> Not good at linking stuff I only work with an I phone. Wife has computer and I leave it alone she stays away from HT setup. Fair enough for me, looks like a winegard MS 2002 Metrostar VHF / UHF amplified omni directional antenna would be best bet. Thanks again for the help.


Have you looked at this one... http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...eld-keywords=db8e&sprefix=DB8,electronics,360 ? I am assuming you are going the attic route or is it the rooftop chimney mount way? How far away were the stations? Sometimes you don't need a amplifier and sometimes you do. If you get a amplifier and it wasn't needed you will over power the station. If you use a amplified antennae... I would try first to adjust the amplifier down to its lowest setting and go up from there.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I am in a similar situation: Locally, there are a few channels my cable provider does not carry that I can pick up for free. 

Check out SOLIDSIGNAL.com. I have done business with them and they are quite reliable and have an extensive inventory of over the air products for all types of applications. Winegard and Channel Master are two highly regarded brands to look for. Try to avoid active or powered (amplifed) antennas, get a nice passive unit instead. And you may also need to buy a small line amplifer to compensate for signal loss in the coax cable. The amount of gain you will need will depend on how much cable there is between the antenna and the last TV on the line. And make sure you amplify the signal at the antenna end, not the receiving end. Adding the amp to the receiving end, results in amplification of a lossy signal, making matters worse. 

You also need to account for spliters too, each is marked with how much DB signal loss you may encounter. Add the line loss + spliter loss = amplifier size. I don't recall the exact numbers but I think its 4db loss for every 100 feet of RG6 coaxial cable.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

8086 said:


> I am in a similar situation: Locally, there are a few channels my cable provider does not carry that I can pick up for free.
> 
> Check out SOLIDSIGNAL.com. I have done business with them and they are quite reliable and have an extensive inventory of over the air products for all types of applications. Winegard and Channel Master are two highly regarded brands to look for. Try to avoid active or powered (amplifed) antennas, get a nice passive unit instead. And you may also need to buy a small line amplifer to compensate for signal loss in the coax cable. The amount of gain you will need will depend on how much cable there is between the antenna and the last TV on the line. And make sure you amplify the signal at the antenna end, not the receiving end.


That is where I bought my stuff too.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

You can always go on the super cheap and just build an HD OTA antenna. I built one like this and it gets awesome reception (30-40 channels, and I live ~50 miles from nearest towers) in the attic with a $2 75-ohm balun, coat hangers from Walmart, scrap wood, aluminum foil, and cardboard and 30+ foot run of coax crossing all my home power lines up there. Just use a tower finder website like TVFool to position it in the attic. You will honestly be surprised how amazing a home-built antenna will work.


----------



## Twooper (May 24, 2011)

fond of fractal antenna if your a DIY h t t p s://sites.google.com/site/maycreates/ota-setup/diy-fractal-antenna (sorry no 5 posts yet) 
Plan to build one this summer - looks really easy and scalable


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

BD55 said:


> You can always go on the super cheap and just build an HD OTA antenna. I built one like this and it gets awesome reception (30-40 channels, and I live ~50 miles from nearest towers) in the attic with a $2 75-ohm balun, coat hangers from Walmart, scrap wood, aluminum foil, and cardboard and 30+ foot run of coax crossing all my home power lines up there. Just use a tower finder website like TVFool to position it in the attic. You will honestly be surprised how amazing a home-built antenna will work.


This works well. I built one as well and have it in my attic.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

Another website about building your own antenna . . .
http://www.tvantennaplans.com/


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I've used antennas from Antennas Direct and amps from Electroline (heavy duty). They have never failed me and work well. You can purchase them from Amazon and many other places. 

Antenna:

http://www.amazon.com/Antennas-Dire...&qid=1365301924&sr=8-1&keywords=clearstream+4










Amplifier:

http://www.amazon.com/Electroline-E...F8&qid=1365302070&sr=1-7&keywords=electroline


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Probably to lazy to build one. Thanks again everyone for the help now back to the game Go Blue!


----------



## dave743 (Dec 23, 2012)

I have 3 of the Leaf OTA http://store.gomohu.com/?gclid=CLqIgvbOt7YCFaZFMgodbiAACg they work great for me and the have them at Sam's club now cheaper http://www.samsclub.com/sams/mohu-leaf-antenna/prod8290704.ip?navAction=and a nice bonus they are Made in the USA, always a plus for me.


----------

